# Rayovac 2AA 300 Lumen Indestructible price drop



## xxo (Oct 16, 2017)

Saw that home depot dropped the price by $5 down to $10. These are great to keep in a car, a tool box, a kitchen drawer or for gifts for people who need a good light that can take some abuse!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 16, 2017)

Still £24 in the UK, though Rayovac goes by the name Varta, It use to be Rayovac years ago, Radioshack was called Tandy, Long gone as well.

Another good buy, Duracell FCS-100 2xD same as daylight for only £6.99 on Amazon UK, check other sizes.

John.


----------



## tech25 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2017)

$10? 
Nice

The 300 lumen version is a pretty potent light on high.
Low setting is pretty useable while sipping batteries.

Don't forget these are decent P60 hosts as well. I have a Malkoff M31 in one and used the Rayovac stuff in a SolarForce L2M broke down to one cell size.


----------



## xxo (Oct 17, 2017)

These things scream on eneloops...easily 300+ lumens (probably translates to about 3000 claimed lumens for some of the Chinese brands), they run OK on fresh alkalines too, but I think they are best with eneloops or ultimate lithiums.

The low setting would be better if it was around 15-30 lumens, but it is nice that it has a low mode, even if it a bit brighter than I would like.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 17, 2017)

I ordered a few Varta Indestructible 2AAs some year ago, and Varta is Rayovac in Europe. Still I find only the 100lm version available. I wonder if the 300lm model is not at all released at Varta name? Apart from that I wonder about the runtime: it seems unlikely that the new 300lm model has 3 times more efficient LED, and therefore I wonder if it can be better not to get the 300lm model if you want better runtime. Anyway this may seem to be not very important if you can replace the stock dropin with a Malkoff dropin. Is this possible without further modification?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 17, 2017)

Yup... plug n play.

I used a SolarForce metal head on the one with a M31W, but used factory stuff with the M31L since it doesn't get as warm. The rubberized head/bezel is a pretty lousy heat conductor, which actually acts like a blanket instead. 

Now with the SolarForce head an o-ring was needed between the lens and drop in to push things a bit closer to the battery, otherwise erratic lighting occured. The $2 Malkoff scout head adapter ring worked perfect.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 17, 2017)

Ok, thanks bykfixer!


----------



## markr6 (Oct 17, 2017)

Good price! Mine died just sitting in the garage, so I doubt I'll give another one a try. Maybe a $4.87 clearance tag and we'll talk.


----------



## xxo (Oct 19, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> I ordered a few Varta Indestructible 2AAs some year ago, and Varta is Rayovac in Europe. Still I find only the 100lm version available. I wonder if the 300lm model is not at all released at Varta name? Apart from that I wonder about the runtime: it seems unlikely that the new 300lm model has 3 times more efficient LED, and therefore I wonder if it can be better not to get the 300lm model if you want better runtime. Anyway this may seem to be not very important if you can replace the stock dropin with a Malkoff dropin. Is this possible without further modification?




I got about 2 hrs of run with the 300 lumen version on high and about 9 hrs on low (70 lumens) vs about 8 hrs for the 100 lumen version on high and over 28 hrs on low (18 lumens), all with standard 2000 mAh Eneloops.

Rayovac's claimed/nominal ANSI specs with alkalines: 300 lumen 2 hrs high/ 12 hrs low. Old 100 lumen 15 hrs on high/ 35 hrs on low.

If you are running alkalines and don't need 300 lumens or just want a lower low mode, the older 100 lumen model is better, but with Eneloops, the 300 lumen version is the way to go if you want bright.....shorter run times but much brighter and with rechargeable cells those extra lumens don't cost anything. I do think the 300 lumen model would be better with a lower low mode, about the same as the old 100 lumen Indestructible, that way you could have the best of both – 300 + lumen brightness on high and super long run time on low. 18 lumens is fine for a low mode for my uses; plenty of light to see up close without being too bright.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 19, 2017)

xxo said:


> I got about 2 hrs of run with the 300 lumen version on high and about 9 hrs on low (70 lumens) vs about 8 hrs for the 100 lumen version on high and over 28 hrs on low (18 lumens), all with standard 2000 mAh Eneloops.
> 
> Rayovac's claimed/nominal ANSI specs with alkalines: 300 lumen 2 hrs high/ 12 hrs low. Old 100 lumen 15 hrs on high/ 35 hrs on low.
> 
> If you are running alkalines and don't need 300 lumens or just want a lower low mode, the older 100 lumen model is better, but with Eneloops, the 300 lumen version is the way to go if you want bright.....shorter run times but much brighter and with rechargeable cells those extra lumens don't cost anything. I do think the 300 lumen model would be better with a lower low mode, about the same as the old 100 lumen Indestructible, that way you could have the best of both – 300 + lumen brightness on high and super long run time on low. 18 lumens is fine for a low mode for my uses; plenty of light to see up close without being too bright.



Thanks for input! I will get the 300lm version if I find it. It should be released before or later under Varta brand in Europe I think.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 21, 2017)

When I read here it was mod-able with P60 stuff I went out and bought 2 while they were the 100+ lumen version. I really liked that one. High was good for outdoor use at scanning the area for 45-50 yards or so and low was good for around the house, under the sink and what not. 

When the 300 lumen version arrived I bought 2 more. When it first came out it seemed that a bunch were failing. Yet if you bought it at Home Depot they'd swap it out for a new one no questions asked... sure why not?
I haven't had any issues with mine (so far). 
Besides how much brighter it was, and man was it brighter... I noticed that gone was the gray-tone in the cool white beam in exchange for a hint of tan and the low was enough to use for most tasks instead of just in low light tasks. I double click mine down to low instinctively and use high like the brights on my car... ie on occasion. 
I like the Rayovac beam better than the Malkoff'd versions and leave those on a shelf most of the time.

If you like the Rayovac setup it can be used in a P60 friendly 3 volt light. I swapped one into a Pentagon 1x and enjoy the high/lo ability with a pretty nice beam.


----------



## KuroNekko (Oct 31, 2017)

I've owned two. I got my first one from Home Depot, shortly after Black Friday a few years ago. HD loads up on these and other stocking stuffers like LED headlamps, flashlights, tire gauges, multitools, etc. for Black Friday. Their prices are decent but as the weeks go after Black Firday, HD slashes their prices to get rid of the inventory. I used to live close to a HD so I'd watch the prices. I got my Rayovac 2AA Camo for slightly under $10. I've also got both a Leatherman Sidekick and a Leatherman Skeletool for $20 each through HD's Black Friday left-over clearance. 

About the Rayovac 2AA itself: It certainly has great performance for the money. However, I cannot recommend keeping one in the car. It's what I did and I believe the heat of the summer damaged the rubber end cap. It started to split despite the flashlight being hardly ever used as it sat in my glove box. While the performance was good, the light was also rather focused and narrow. Good for throw, but not exactly the best all-around light. I contacted Rayovac about the end cap splitting and they covered it with their lifetime warranty. They mailed me a replacement and asked for me to mail back the original. The replacement was a black one but I didn't mind the color. I also noticed it had a different emitter, one that cast a significantly wider beam. The rubber end caps and head appeared to be thicker and better too. The replacement was obviously upgraded to be a better light all around than the original from a few years ago. Despite this, I have put a different light in my glove box and now use the Rayovac as a general purpose flashlight around the house.


----------



## xxo (Nov 1, 2017)

One good thing about these is that you can bring them back to home depot for an exchange is something goes wrong. I think, aside from rayovac's website, the 300 LM 2AA indestructibles are pretty much Home depot exclusive - lowes sold them for a while but I think that they might have closed them out.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 11, 2017)

I haven't seen any 2AA Indestructables for a while in stores. I have meant to get one for some time but can't seem to find one now. Some of the other Indestuctable models are still around but not the 2AA. Nothing wrong with mail order but I like to buy locally at B&M stores whenever possible. The rubber armor on the bezel and tail are a solid idea IMO to offer some shock resistance when dropped. I see Duracell is using the same idea on some of their lights now.


----------



## xxo (Nov 11, 2017)

Try Home depot's site:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rayovac...Indestructible-Flashlight-DIY2AA-BC/206767090

should tell you how many are in your local store(s). Might be able to get them to ship site to store also.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks! I will take a look

EDIT: Showing in stock at all the local stores , maybe they restocked? Think I will go take a look.....


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 11, 2017)

Home Depot seems to be the only B&M store carrying the 2x AA version, at least in the mid Atlantic and southeast US.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 11, 2017)

Success! I picked up two still at the $9.97 price. Seems to live up to the hype here on CPF and I don't know if there is anything low cost that is as good.I am not a big 2AA fan as a general rule but I like this. Probably the best candidate for that friend or family looking for a "good" light that doesn't want to spend much.Besides the rubber armor I like the simple two mode UI and anti-roll feature. Tint is actually better than I expected for a cheap light on the one I opened and it seems to have a decent multi purpose beam.


----------



## xxo (Nov 12, 2017)

Glad you found 'em!

These are great for people wanting a good durable light that's bright and runs on common AA cells (especially at the $9.97 price!)......the only reservations I have is that the tail cap is plastic and you need to be careful not to cross thread it and that it draws a lot of current on the 300 lumen mode and alkalines probably won't last long at full brightness, which is why I suggest using eneloops.


----------



## SteveSatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks. I have some I bought a while ago and needed some new cheap flashlights for Christmas.


----------



## TheFlash21 (Jan 8, 2018)

I have this model of the Rayovac Indestructible line, and I've had it for almost three years now. And let me just say that this light is very durable and bright. I have put mine through many rain storms and work days. Also, mine has been run over many times by my truck. And I dropped it so many times and mine still works great. I highly recommend this light to anyone who wants a good light to start collecting or if you're on a budget, then I highly recommend this light.


----------



## xxo (Jan 9, 2018)

The 3C version is now on clearance for $13.98 at home depot:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rayovac-Diy-3C-Indestructible-Light-DIY3C-BC/207127534


----------

